# Check out google today 6_9_2011



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Les Paul's 96th Birthday:

http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en


----------



## 2 Many Hobbies (Aug 28, 2008)

That is cool, you can actually play the guitar that spells google!


----------

